# simple mead



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

A few hundred people, at least, have tasted my mead without complaint, so this recipe works. Since my yeast usually dies of alcohol poisoning, no one notices it's bread yeast. That's my theory.

For 1 gallon, 3 lbs honey, spring water to make a gallon (about 3 quarts, peel of 2 small lemons - pared thin with a veggie peeler, 1/2 tsp yeast, regular fleischmanns (not rapid rise), and I put in the peel of a few grapes for tannin. Slowly bring honey, lemon peels, grape peels, and half the water to a boil, reduce heat, stir and simmer for 20 minutes. Let cool in pan some, then poor into clean bottle, top with extra water to proper level, stir. let cool to about 90 degrees, just cooler than body temp. Add yeast. Cap with breather put in warm closet. Takes 4 to 6 weeks. Siphon off, chill and serve. Discard sediment


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Isnt your mead still cloudy with yeast after 6 weeks? 

Don't you run the risk of of bacterial infection when adding grape peels after the must has cooled?


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I decide when to decant the mead based on its appearance. if it's clear, and no bubbles are rising, it's done. If I make it sweeter (I am not a big wine fan, I like sweet mead), say 3.5 lbs of honey, it does not always clear. Most people do not like it that sweet. And you are right, the grape peels went in with the lemon peels. I made a couple of gallons in 2008. No time to socialize, I don't drink much, so I'm out of practice. Fixing the recipe.


----------

